# The Darko Watch



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

Has he done anything for Orlando yet? I keep seeing DNP-CD's....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

1 game played
4 minutes
1-1 FG
2 points


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

So...the magic is giving Darko an extra 2 minutes per game, if they are gonna be the Pistons part 2, then it is all hell for Darko.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

He's gonna play tonight. The Magic play the Rockets on NBA TV soon, so you can watch him then.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 1 game played
> 4 minutes
> 1-1 FG
> 2 points



wow.impressive


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 1 game played
> 4 minutes
> 1-1 FG
> 2 points



100%FG
24p per 48


HOLY ****. AWESOME STATS


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/13946223.htmm



> Four days into a fresh opportunity at redemption, and Darko Milicic is already sulking. The name on the uniform is different, but the seat at the end of the bench hasn't changed.
> 
> He doesn't get it. And he probably never will.
> 
> He can't even play on a team that has given up hope on the season.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Ballyhoo said:


> http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/13946223.htmm


That's Detroit trying to put a negative spin on it. That is horrible reporting. Magic reporters recorded Darko talking about how it felt back with the Pistons sitting on the bench, and they are saying that he is talking about Orlando.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Magic are going nowhere this season, they have no excuse for giving him a DNP-CD.


----------



## Peter Pan with a Tan (Feb 20, 2006)

Like A Breath said:


> Magic are going nowhere this season, they have no excuse for giving him a DNP-CD.


Not being ready is a good excuse. People love overreacting.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

Lol


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

noticed under team stats he was the teams fg% leader for the season(including detroit) at 52%. the first thing that comes to mind when a guy is shooting more than 50% is why doesnt he shoot more. good question for the brass there in orlando. logic would say play this kid major minutes for the rest of the season and see if a darko/dwight howard combo is your frontline for the future before you are faced with free agency this summer. something tells me logic and nba coaches shouldnt be used in the same sentance.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I was going to name something after Darko since he would supposedly be good... now maybe nearly 3 years later... (and that something kind of didn't substantiate)


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't understand it. It simply makes NO SENSE. Why trade away your number one draft pick and Cato for Darko if you aren't going to play him?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

:laugh: ... geez, calm down people .. it's been 2 games. I'd expect him to be getting some PT tonight.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

didnt they say he didnt play much is becuz they wanted him to learn the playbook? i mean come one its not even been a week i dont think since that trade or maybe it has but their was the allstar break still darko will get his chance soon


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

He's played half the first quarter so far, 2 points and 1 rebound. Darko and Carlos provided a big spark off the bench in the second half of the first.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Brian Hill explained it ... he said they didn't intend on throwing him to the wolves ... and with Arroyo playing he didn't want too many people out there who have no idea what they are running.

Darko got in tonight in the first quarter. A rebound and a slam in a couple mins of play.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Midway through the 2nd Quarter. Darko just came out for D-Howard...

Darko leaves the floor at:
9min - 4pts (1/1fg - 2/2ft) - 1reb - 1to


-Chris.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

ChrisWoj said:


> Midway through the 2nd Quarter. Darko just came out for D-Howard...
> 
> Darko leaves the floor at:
> 9min - 4pts (1/1fg - 2/2ft) - 1reb - 1to
> ...



And 1 block ..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Darko buries a 20 footer. 6 pts in first half.

He still has yet to officially miss a shot playing for Orlando.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Sounds like a good start.

Halftime... he has 9 minutes of PT...
2/2fg - 2/2ft
6pts - 1reb - 1blk - 1to


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

Not too shabby, could use a few more rebounds. But he should keep on shooting.

Tony battie is 1-7, Hill should keep Darko while he is hot.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Darko finishes with 8 pts, 5 rebs, 2 blocks and 1 assist in 22 mins ....


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

^^^ is it me or is that pretty nice???


Too bad he didn't get another bucket.

10/5 in 20min is nice.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Not too shabby eh? I really wanna see this guy succeed, just because I hate what the Pistons did to him.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> ^^^ is it me or is that pretty nice???
> 
> 
> Too bad he didn't get another bucket.
> ...


He played well ... very little mistakes. Even on his one turnover he probably should have gotten a foul call.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

He looked very confident out there, doing a Dirk out in the parameter playing offense. I am sure if larry Brown or Flip saw him dribbling out there he would be pulled quick. He has too much of an all around game to be stuck under the basket.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

gian said:


> Not too shabby eh? I really wanna see this guy succeed, just because I hate what the Pistons did to him.




ditto


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

That was a very nice block that Darko had. But Carlos Arroyo seems to be the steal so far. The guy shot 7/11 from the field and his passing became contagious with the rest of the team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> That was a very nice block that Darko had. But Carlos Arroyo seems to be the steal so far. The guy shot 7/11 from the field and his passing became contagious with the rest of the team.



Not to mention he packed the house with rowdy Ricans. That alone could net Orlando more home wins.


----------



## Peter Pan with a Tan (Feb 20, 2006)

solid game
it's baby steps for darko
we know he has potential, now it's just building the comfort level and understanding


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i think you have to watch darko in extended minutes(rare) to realize he is fundamentally sound and a heck of an athlete for someone 7-0 and 250. his lateral quickness on defense is borderline outstanding. when he was in the game the sonics were limited on any kind of penetration to the basket. i'll be the first to admit an undermanned sonics team isnt anything to get too excited about but if you're the magic front office you have to really like what you saw tonight. offensively darko has good touch and can run the floor but he needs to find his spot in the flow whether that's posting up or facing up and putting the ball on the floor. the magic have basically got a talented 20 year old player drop into their laps. he's only going to get better and better.


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

8 points, 5 boards in 22 minutes, not bad at all.

I'd like to see him succeed. I don't like what Larry Brown and Joe Dumars did to him either.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

JNice said:


> Not to mention he packed the house with rowdy Ricans.


Put me down for the I'll never go to a Magic game list.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

His lateral speed, shot blocking, and defense are three things that we Darko supporters amongst Pistons fans have been touting for months. Check out my first column on the Pistons in the Articles section... the only real downsides were perceived work ethic, hands of stone/no rebounding instinct, and possibly shot selection. Other than that the guy looks amazing.

8-5 tonight in 22, not bad. Remember its Rasheed Wallace that said people will be eating their words soon on Darko.


-Chris.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> Put me down for the I'll never go to a Magic game list.


Do you really live in Miami?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> Put me down for the I'll never go to a Magic game list.



From what I hear, you can put Orlando fans down for being happy about that.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

ChrisWoj said:


> His lateral speed, shot blocking, and defense are three things that we Darko supporters amongst Pistons fans have been touting for months. Check out my first column on the Pistons in the Articles section... the only real downsides were perceived work ethic, hands of stone/no rebounding instinct, and possibly shot selection. Other than that the guy looks amazing.
> 
> 8-5 tonight in 22, not bad. Remember its Rasheed Wallace that said people will be eating their words soon on Darko.
> 
> ...



I only saw one problem tonight ... Darko tried to block every Sonic shot within 15 feet of the basket. With him and Dwight in the lineup together that might not be a problem ... but he was playing with Pat "the anti-rebounder" Garrity. So that caused a bit of a problem. 

His hands looked good tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

JNice said:


> From what I hear, you can put Orlando fans down for being happy about that.


 :rofl:


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

This was an under men Sonics team, so he looked good and the sonics had trouble scoring inside. He got meaningfull minutes against an under men sonics team. If he was playing for detroit against the same team and ahead by 30 points he would be lucky to get any action. But in this game he made a difference as the Magic looked real strong with him and Howard in the lineup. This could be a scary thing two athletic 7 footers roaming the paint area.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

JNice said:


> I only saw one problem tonight ... Darko tried to block every Sonic shot within 15 feet of the basket. With him and Dwight in the lineup together that might not be a problem ... but he was playing with Pat "the anti-rebounder" Garrity. So that caused a bit of a problem.
> 
> His hands looked good tonight.


Thats the reason he's gonna be okay here. Battie is a solid rebounder, and Howard is a terrific rebounder. So if Darko is altering, deflecting, and blocking shots then it just means more boards for Howard to gobble up.

It may mean a few second chance points for opponants, but the benefit will outweigh the negative.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

matt! said:


> Thats the reason he's gonna be okay here. Battie is a solid rebounder, and Howard is a terrific rebounder. So if Darko is altering, deflecting, and blocking shots then it just means more boards for Howard to gobble up.
> 
> It may mean a few second chance points for opponants, but the benefit will outweigh the negative.



I agree. I like it. He has to learn not to bite on every pump fake though or he is going to face foul trouble. He also needs to know not to do that with Garrity on the court because he is not a rebounder.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

havent seen enough of battie lately but he was less than stellar tonight, i wouldnt have a problem with him in the starting lineup but i would play darko closer to 30 minutes and have battie play the rest, certainly not the other way around, darko even now is the better of those two.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The interior defense with Darko and Howard could be outstanding in a few years. Both are good athletes with good shotblocking instincts


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

rainman said:


> havent seen enough of battie lately but he was less than stellar tonight, i wouldnt have a problem with him in the starting lineup but i would play darko closer to 30 minutes and have battie play the rest, certainly not the other way around, darko even now is the better of those two.



I agree. Battie was not very good tonight but he has basically been nothing but solid since Orlando acquired him. He is not spectacular and isn't great at anything ... but he pretty much plays hard and consistent every night. That being said, Orlando has said they want to re-sign him after this season. If they keep him happy now, there is a better chance for them to re-sign him at a reasonable price and keep a decent big man without overpaying. That is my thought ... 

Plus, Darko was huffing and puffing a little bit out there tonight in a couple of stretches. He has barely played for 2 years ... he's gonna need some time to get into 30 mpg type shape.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Darko's in the house-o! .......


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

JNice said:


> I agree. Battie was not very good tonight but he has basically been nothing but solid since Orlando acquired him. He is not spectacular and isn't great at anything ... but he pretty much plays hard and consistent every night. That being said, Orlando has said they want to re-sign him after this season. If they keep him happy now, there is a better chance for them to re-sign him at a reasonable price and keep a decent big man without overpaying. That is my thought ...
> 
> Plus, Darko was huffing and puffing a little bit out there tonight in a couple of stretches. He has barely played for 2 years ... he's gonna need some time to get into 30 mpg type shape.


good point, battie sounds like the perfect backup to me.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

8 points, 5 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks! MVP! MVP!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Hairy Midget said:


> Do you really live in Miami?


Sure do, I'm one of the 1.8 million *latinos* that live here, and I say that because I know what you're insinuating, so spare me.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

JNice said:


> From what I hear, you can put Orlando fans down for being happy about that.


Ownership would pay me to buy a ticket, I'd be helping out the attendance which is currently 2nd worst in the league.

Keep em comin...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> Ownership would pay me to buy a ticket, I'd be helping out the attendance which is currently 2nd worst in the league.
> 
> Keep em comin...



Living in the past ... 3 straight sellouts.

And I believe the purpose of getting attendance is to make money so I'm not sure how buying you a ticket would really help the bottom line. Not to mention the negative effect on customer retention you would provide with all the unfotunate people you'd be sitting around.

Next ...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

JNice said:


> Living in the past ... 3 straight sellouts.
> 
> And I believe the purpose of getting attendance is to make money so I'm not sure how buying you a ticket would really help the bottom line. Not to mention the negative effect on customer retention you would provide with all the unfotunate people you'd be sitting around.
> 
> Next ...


Wow 3 straight sellouts, there's probably a waiting list for the next game.



Usually by this point I'd be getting slammed since I'm a Clippers fan, but can't do that now, LOLOL.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> That's Detroit trying to put a negative spin on it. That is horrible reporting. Magic reporters recorded Darko talking about how it felt back with the Pistons sitting on the bench, and they are saying that he is talking about Orlando.


'Moronic' would be an understatement when describing that sorry excuse for an article. I like how he basically wrote it to make Detroit feel better and to bash Orlandoans for thinking it's a good trade. He's been snorting something himself, and it isn't pixie dust.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

6 points and 4 incredible blocks vs h town.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Wooooooo Darko 

Statline: 

17 mins
6 pts
3 rebs
1 ast
2 stls 
4 blks
5 fouls
40% FG
100% FT


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

Hmmm...if you double that to 32 minutes...that's 12 points, 6 boards, 2 assists, 4 steals and 8 blocks.

Not bad at all. It's still obvious that he's not that good yet, really.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

I watched the game. I don't know how Darko couldn't get into a game for Detroit at least for 8 minutes a game. Personally, I think he looks like he could be a future star or at the very least a solid starter. Any ball shot near him looks like it'll be a block. He has good vision and a good jumper.


----------



## tranjsaic (Feb 11, 2005)

The stat guys robbed him, he had at least 5 blocks last night. I've watched every minute he has played for the Magic and gotta say I am quite impressed with him. I think he has a good shoot of becoming the starter soon, the past 2 games he has played most if not all of the 4th quarter. The only negative I see with Darko's game is he is a crappy rebounder for someone so big and quick. Other then that I love what he brings to the table, great passing and excellent defense.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

EGarrett said:


> Has he done anything for Orlando yet? I keep seeing DNP-CD's....


He scored!

More than he ever did in Detriot :banana: 

I hope he turns out to be a good player, Bosh-Lite if you will.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jameh said:


> He scored!
> 
> More than he ever did in Detriot :banana:
> 
> I hope he turns out to be a good player, Bosh-Lite if you will.




I haven't seen him play, but I hear he would be more of a nowitzki lite then bosh lite.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

I think his play will be more like Rasheed Wallaces'
- not great offense but great defense on the post and mid-perimeter


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

His defense is astounding. You can tell he learned from Ben and 'Sheed.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

The lone wolf said:


> I think his play will be more like Rasheed Wallaces'
> - not great offense but great defense on the post and mid-perimeter


Rasheed Wallace has some of the best offensive skills of any big man in the league.

Not only can he take you down on the block, but he can spray jumpers like windex.

The only reason he's not a 20+ ppg player is because he chooses not to be.

I'm glad Magic fans are excited, I hope we see some threads from them after they get waxed on this next 5 game west coast trip.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> Rasheed Wallace has some of the best offensive skills of any big man in the league.
> 
> Not only can he take you down on the block, but he can spray jumpers like windex.
> 
> The only reason he's not a 20+ ppg player is because he chooses not to be.


i think darko is going to be lesser skilled but may have the same production and efficiency offensively.. not all that great


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> I'm glad Magic fans are excited, I hope we see some threads from them after they get waxed on this next 5 game west coast trip.


You think that matters right now? Not at all. Nobody is expecting Orlando to win anything right now. Right now it is about the future and the future looks a lot brighter than it used to. I mean really, for how many years have your boys been getting waxed at home and on the road? My franchise has never been known at one point as the laughingstock of all professional franchises.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> You think that matters right now? Not at all. Nobody is expecting Orlando to win anything right now. Right now it is about the future and the future looks a lot brighter than it used to. I mean really, for how many years have your boys been getting waxed at home and on the road? My franchise has never been known at one point as the laughingstock of all professional franchises.


Where's the burn smiley when you need it? 

Nevermind, found it nfire:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

JNice said:


> You think that matters right now? Not at all. Nobody is expecting Orlando to win anything right now. Right now it is about the future and the future looks a lot brighter than it used to. I mean really, for how many years have your boys been getting waxed at home and on the road? My franchise has never been known at one point as the laughingstock of all professional franchises.


 Jnice has been owning people this thread lol


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

JNice said:


> You think that matters right now? Not at all. Nobody is expecting Orlando to win anything right now. Right now it is about the future and the future looks a lot brighter than it used to. I mean really, for how many years have your boys been getting waxed at home and on the road? My franchise has never been known at one point as the laughingstock of all professional franchises.



Didn't the Magic also clear up a bunch of cap space for the '07 summer? (better FA market then there is going to be this summer)

I think things are lookin up for them, especially compared to before with Francis at the helm.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Like others have said, the only negative I've seen in Darko is his poor rebounding. If you think about it, it's not that big of a deal. He's really focused on playing great defense and not really on rebounding the ball. Honestly, when you have the leading rebounder in the league on your team and he's 20 years old, you don't need to worry about Darko's rebounding all that much. If he's playing great defense and blocking shots, the Magic will be fine.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Tons of people defending Darko Milicic and suddenly incredibly high on him.

This is something I could not have predicted a month ago. This is... an unprecedented swing of events! Almost as crazy as... oh... people praising Ben Wallace for his amazing perimeter jumper!


-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

12pt/9reb/2blk/2ast in 26 minutes... 6/7 shooting from the field.

One rebound from the first double-double of his short career (6th game, in my opinion... two last season at the end of the season)


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

He played pretty damn good tonight. Too bad our ******* coach didn't put him in the last 4 minutes and we lost the game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

JNice said:


> You think that matters right now? Not at all. Nobody is expecting Orlando to win anything right now. Right now it is about the future and the future looks a lot brighter than it used to. I mean really, for how many years have your boys been getting waxed at home and on the road? My franchise has never been known at one point as the laughingstock of all professional franchises.


Ouch.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

For some reason, I really feel like this is Darko's rookie year.


----------



## Magyarn (Mar 27, 2005)

He's already 20 years old, too late for hope.


----------



## big_kev_at_oz (Feb 23, 2006)

darko is on fire!!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm SO glad I dropped Chris Mihm for him last week. 

Fantasy league. Whee, Darko is a monster.


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

Looks like that 1-2 finish for the 2010 MVP between Darko and Tskithshvilli will come to fruition


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Well, it seems that Darko started a new life ... good to see him with this nice numbers !


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Opportunity goes a long way


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Yeah, I also picked him up for my fantasy league about a week back. Hopefully I can jump up a few points in blocks now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

Darko is playing better but I wouldn't rush to any conclusions that he will eventually live up to his hype. Unless if he does the bust word will always follow him but it doesn't mean he won't be a quality player. Just not the level of player people anticipated when he was drafted. 

I still don't see Darko reaching the potential people set for him to justify his draft position. But who knows I might be eating crow in a few years. Dumars might too when he realizes that he traded away the future to secure a 32 year old Ben Wallace to a long-term contract.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

Gilgamesh said:


> Darko is playing better but I wouldn't rush to any conclusions that he will eventually live up to his hype. Unless if he does the bust word will always follow him but it doesn't mean he won't be a quality player. Just not the level of player people anticipated when he was drafted.
> 
> I still don't see Darko reaching the potential people set for him to justify his draft position. But who knows I might be eating crow in a few years. Dumars might too when he realizes that he traded away the future to secure a 32 year old Ben Wallace to a long-term contract.


darko really doesn't have to live up to anything anymore... he already lost the hype .. the question really is can he even play?? from the looks of him playing in orlando.. *YES*


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

dominikan_balla1 said:


> darko really doesn't have to live up to anything anymore... he already lost the hype .. the question really is can he even play?? from the looks of him playing in orlando.. *YES*


 Agreed, he won't have no pressure now, especially playing next to Dwight Howard. No need to try and crash the boards playing next to Howard, so he can pick up on Dwight's weakness - shotblocking.

The face up high post style of darko will mesh well with the low post Howard. Since I'm a Howard fan, I now hope Darko can play well now to help that team win. 10-12, 7, and 2-3 is all he needs to put up now to show he's good enough.


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice move for Orlando. Even if Darko never turns into a star, and I don't think he will, he can still learn to be a decent productive seven footer -- maybe a little better than guys like Pryzbilla and Mihm. Players like that are hard to come by. There probably aren't any in this year's draft.

The main issue with Darko is whether his head will ever be screwed on straight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I'm wondering how many people are commenting on Darko without having yet seen the games he's played in Orlando. I don't know exactly where Darko's future lies but I would suspect by the end of this year Darko will have already proven decisively that he is better than guys like Mihm and Pryzbilla.

Darko has been *much* better already than I expected. His impact on the court has been huge. As someone pointed out in the Orlando forum, Darko's +/- numbers have been by far the best on the team .. and it's not even close.

He may not live up to the hype because he was drafted with a crop of bigtime stars with Lebron, Melo, Wade, and soon to be Bosh ... But mark my words now it won't be long before Darko is considered a defensive superstar. His defense has been absolutely outstanding. Without question. In 5 games he avg'ing 2.2 blocks per game in just 19 mins ... and I am pretty sure there have been a couple other blocks in there that weren't record.

Along with that he has been pretty effective on offense as well. He missed a couple outside shots badly against LA but all his others have either been nothing but net or rimmed out. And his passing has been very good .. especially for a guy his size.

It is going to take a while for people to actually believe all this but if you get a chance to watch him, you will. In 4 games he's played significant minutes and his mistakes have been few and far between.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

Well, he is doing things that very few 7'1" have ever done. I have watched every Orlando game so far and I too noticed that Orlando plays better when he is on the court. I think the Magic are trying to slowly bring him in and are probably starting to give him more minutes than they want to. I guess the Magic will have to start him soon, otherwise Hill will get fired.

But, the way Darko has been playing, the Magic might have no choice b to play him more than 30 minutes. It is obvious to anyone who is watching the Magic, they are a much better team when Darko is on the flow. His defense is awesome, whether he is out there guarding Kobe or guarding the bigs, Darko makes it difficult to shoot. His offense has been much better than I expected. His passing is Bogut class, rebound better than I expected.

Darko can:
excellent passer - That baseline drive and feed to Howard was sick.

Freak Shot blocker - He will get 10 blocks in a game before the year is out.

Defense - Outstanding vertical and lateral quickness. Can guard the
parameter as well as the post. 

Offense - Can create his own shot, excellent outside and post shooter. Dirk
like range 

rebounds - excellent offensive rebound, attacks the boards hard.



So I have to ask, what is wrong with Darko...Why would the Pistons let him go so easily. I haven't
seen this kind of ability in a 7'1" body before. Why couldn't he get 5-10 minutes for the Pistons, their bench is not that deep. He could have put up better stats than Ben Wallace and he is 20 years old. 

Joe Dumars is no dummy, nor is Flip. Does Darko have some hidden secret flaw, addiction....


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

osprey said:


> For some reason, I really feel like this is Darko's rookie year.


lol, in some ways it is...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/photo?slug=oas10703020616.magic_warriors_basketball_oas107&prov=ap




Darko.....


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

benfica said:


> Well, he is doing things that very few 7'1" have ever done. I have watched every Orlando game so far and I too noticed that Orlando plays better when he is on the court. I think the Magic are trying to slowly bring him in and are probably starting to give him more minutes than they want to. I guess the Magic will have to start him soon, otherwise Hill will get fired.
> 
> But, the way Darko has been playing, the Magic might have no choice b to play him more than 30 minutes. It is obvious to anyone who is watching the Magic, they are a much better team when Darko is on the flow. His defense is awesome, whether he is out there guarding Kobe or guarding the bigs, Darko makes it difficult to shoot. His offense has been much better than I expected. His passing is Bogut class, rebound better than I expected.
> 
> ...


Reports that I read indicated that while he had all the tools, he didn't know how to apply them in games. Couldn't figure out where to stand, how to rotate the ball, that sort of thing. Commonly referred to as basketball IQ. Now, maybe he just needed reps, or maybe it just looked worse that it really was because he was on a championship calibre team, but as I understand it, that's why he couldn't get on the court.


----------



## md6655321 (Sep 19, 2004)

benfica said:


> So I have to ask, what is wrong with Darko...Why would the Pistons let him go so easily. I haven't
> seen this kind of ability in a 7'1" body before. Why couldn't he get 5-10 minutes for the Pistons, their bench is not that deep. He could have put up better stats than Ben Wallace and he is 20 years old.


There was nothing 'wrong' with Darko. First of all, he is sitll nowhere near Ben Wallace, although I dont have a doubt in my mind that he will be. As good as the kid is physically, ALL young players make mistakes, and the Pistons were deep enough at his position to not let him make those mistakes. I mean, McDyess barely plays and he is former all star, and Dale Davis never plays and he was starting for the Pacers last year.

What was the one 'flaw' was that Darko couldnt get minutes, so he simply stopped trying. He never gave effort because his effort was never rewarded. That wont be problem now that he is getting minutes. If Darko was a rookie this year he probably could have survived, but remember he had two seasons of Larry Brown to deal with. This year he was doomed. And with the Pistons amazing start, Flip did not want to chance anything. It really was only the situation holding him back.

And I will agree that anyone saying Darko could end up as a Pryzbilla simply has not seen the kid play. Ive said it before, he will absolutely be a better pro than Melo, and likely Bosh.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

md6655321 said:


> *What was the one 'flaw' was that Darko couldnt get minutes, so he simply stopped trying. He never gave effort because his effort was never rewarded.* That wont be problem now that he is getting minutes. If Darko was a rookie this year he probably could have survived, but remember he had two seasons of Larry Brown to deal with. This year he was doomed. And with the Pistons amazing start, Flip did not want to chance anything. It really was only the situation holding him back.


I think that is probably it right there. Had Darko come in under Flip instead of Larry maybe he would have played and would still be in Detroit. By the time Flip got there I think Darko was already mentally out of Detroit.

For the most part right now is really the beginning of his career and instead of college he got two years of practice against the best frontcourt in the league. The league better hope he doesn't realize potential because him and Dwight could be downright nashty.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I've always liked Darko. I did my best to stand up for him whenever I could when he was on the Pistons. I hope he amounts to something, because it's terrible to see wasted talent.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

It was Darko's fault as much as anyone else as to why he never played. He wasn't good enough to get minutes anywhere, let alone a championship contender. He'll never live up to being drafted ahead of Melo, Wade, and Bosh. He'll never even come close.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

jworth said:


> It was Darko's fault as much as anyone else as to why he never played. He wasn't good enough to get minutes anywhere, let alone a championship contender. He'll never live up to being drafted ahead of Melo, Wade, and Bosh. *He'll never even come close*.


So how many games have you seen him play?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

A lot. Saw the Laker game and he showed a lot of potential. Potential to be decent.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

jworth said:


> A lot. Saw the Laker game and he showed a lot of potential. Potential to be decent.



lol .. a lot .. what do you consider a lot? I don't think anyone has seen him a lot.

If you've seen a lot of other 7 footers doing the types of things Darko is doing in basically the first 4 real games of his career I'd like to know their names. If all you see is potential to be decent I'd hope you don't plan on a future in scouting.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I think everybody is missing what has really happened here.


















































For years Darko's hair has been ridiculous. It's been the biggest thing that has held him back. I would like to note I have always championed the shaved head - headband look for him. Which was I was so upset when Detroit traded him, he takes his biggest step yet towards stardom and the next day they traded him.


















Darko is breaking out because he is starting to craft a badass look to match his badass name. The NBA better watch out. 

He has to be sure not to end it here though. He still looks disturbingly like Natalie Portman in her new movies. Gotta get the headband. Once he puts the headband on it's over.






(But seriously, I've been saying that Darko's quickness, passing, and defense alone will make him a very valuable player for a long time now. It's nice that now when you say these things everybody doesn't fire back saying "You can't know that, nobody's ever seen him play." Yeah, people who watch Pistons games have seen him play, not a lot, but he HAS been playing here and there the last 2 and half years and he showed all the same things then as he is showing in Orlando now.)


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Darko is breaking out because he is starting to craft a badass look to match his badass name. The NBA better watch out.



lol... well he is the Serbian Gangster. Can't have the Serbian Gangster roaming around town looking like a Backstreet Boy.

I saw someone call him Jermaine O'Milicic.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

JNice said:


> lol .. a lot .. what do you consider a lot? I don't think anyone has seen him a lot.
> 
> If you've seen a lot of other 7 footers doing the types of things Darko is doing in basically the first 4 real games of his career I'd like to know their names. If all you see is potential to be decent I'd hope you don't plan on a future in scouting.


hahaha weak. you would definitely be suprised to know my current occupation.

I never said I saw the dude play a lot of games. I just answered your question to how many of HIS GAMES I'd seen him play in. And I've seen a lot of the games that Darko has played in. Always try and remember your own question. 

If Darko's flash of decent play during his first five games with the Magic has automaticaly led you to believe he's something special, then your star-meter gets turned on way too easily. Try being objective with his play as if he wasn't on your favorite team.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

when was darko arrested?


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

DuMa said:


> when was darko arrested?


He was stopped for illegally tinted windows.

Then it was found that he had unpaid parking tickets he hadn't known about (issued on his car which he had parked before leaving for Serbia for the summer). He was arrested for the outstanding tickets.


-Chris.


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't even know how he managed to block some of those shots in the Lakers game the other night. Twice it seemed like Kwame was going to easily flip the ball over him and yet he still managed to swat the shot. His arms must be incredibly long. In that same game, he may have missed a couple long jumpers pretty badly (including the airball) but I was surprised how comfortably he looked shooting them. There wasn't any hesitation at all. The form on his jumper also looks pretty solid. I think once he gets that confidence (or cockiness perhaps?) back that he was said to have before the draft, we're going to see some pretty big offensive numbers from him. He's going to be a threat to score from anywhere on the floor.

Anyways, what would you do this summer if you're the Magic? Do you offer him a long-term deal, trying to save a little money over the course of his contract, or do you run the risk of him completely breaking out next year, and having to offer him a big contract to keep him?


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Odomiles said:


> I don't even know how he managed to block some of those shots in the Lakers game the other night. Twice it seemed like Kwame was going to easily flip the ball over him and yet he still managed to swat the shot. His arms must be incredibly long. In that same game, he may have missed a couple long jumpers pretty badly (including the airball) but I was surprised how comfortably he looked shooting them. There wasn't any hesitation at all. The form on his jumper also looks pretty solid. I think once he gets that confidence (or cockiness perhaps?) back that he was said to have before the draft, we're going to see some pretty big offensive numbers from him. He's going to be a threat to score from anywhere on the floor.
> 
> Anyways, what would you do this summer if you're the Magic? Do you offer him a long-term deal, trying to save a little money over the course of his contract, or do you run the risk of him completely breaking out next year, and having to offer him a big contract to keep him?


If you like what you see, you try and sign him this offseason, IMO.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Odomiles said:


> I don't even know how he managed to block some of those shots in the Lakers game the other night. Twice it seemed like Kwame was going to easily flip the ball over him and yet he still managed to swat the shot. His arms must be incredibly long. In that same game, he may have missed a couple long jumpers pretty badly (including the airball) but I was surprised how comfortably he looked shooting them. There wasn't any hesitation at all. The form on his jumper also looks pretty solid. I think once he gets that confidence (or cockiness perhaps?) back that he was said to have before the draft, we're going to see some pretty big offensive numbers from him. He's going to be a threat to score from anywhere on the floor.
> 
> Anyways, what would you do this summer if you're the Magic? Do you offer him a long-term deal, trying to save a little money over the course of his contract, or do you run the risk of him completely breaking out next year, and having to offer him a big contract to keep him?


His arms ARE incredibly long. He stands close to 7'2" tall (although most sites list him at 7'1" it is widely known that he has grown an inch from the time he was 17 and last had a published measurement).... with a wingspan of 7'8" at last measurement.


-Chris.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

jworth said:


> hahaha weak. you would definitely be suprised to know my current occupation.


If it's more than flipping burgers you are probably right.




> If Darko's flash of decent play during his first five games with the Magic has automaticaly led you to believe he's something special, then your star-meter gets turned on way too easily. Try being objective with his play as if he wasn't on your favorite team.


I haven't proclaimed him a star. I said he'll be a star defensively. And I do believe that. It has been quite easy to see in just 4 games that the guy is a top tier shot-blocker and that his quickness and lateral movement is exceptional. I am now seeing with my own eyes what the pre-draft numbers already stated.

You said he has the potential to be decent. I'd like to know what your defenition of decent is. To me Tony Battie is a guy who is decent. In 4 games Darko has already had easily a much greater impact than a guy who I consider decent. 

I'm a Magic fan sure but I've been defending Darko since he was drafted. I'm sure there are posts around with my opinions of him before he was on my "team" ... The kid is 7'1", athletic, incredible wingspan, great lateral movement, can shoot, can pass, great shotblocker and he's what, 21 yrs old. And you call that potential to be decent?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Odomiles said:


> Anyways, what would you do this summer if you're the Magic? Do you offer him a long-term deal, trying to save a little money over the course of his contract, or do you run the risk of him completely breaking out next year, and having to offer him a big contract to keep him?


I think they've got to try and sign him now. He's already proving he can play. With other teams in the league shelling out big bucks to terrible big men (Foyle, Blount, etc) it would be in Orlando's best interest to lock him up now. Otherwise if he comes out like a badass next year, which he very likely could, it could cost them a big chunk of that capspace they manuevered for.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

JNice said:


> I haven't proclaimed him a star. I said he'll be a star defensively. And I do believe that. It has been quite easy to see in just 4 games that the guy is a top tier shot-blocker and that his quickness and lateral movement is exceptional. I am now seeing with my own eyes what the pre-draft numbers already stated.
> 
> You said he has the potential to be decent. I'd like to know what your defenition of decent is. To me Tony Battie is a guy who is decent. In 4 games Darko has already had easily a much greater impact than a guy who I consider decent.
> 
> I'm a Magic fan sure but I've been defending Darko since he was drafted. I'm sure there are posts around with my opinions of him before he was on my "team" ... The kid is 7'1", athletic, incredible wingspan, great lateral movement, can shoot, can pass, great shotblocker and he's what, 21 yrs old. And you call that potential to be decent?


I wouldn't consider Tony Battie decent. I mean, he's decent in that he can block shots, rebound, and even score a little bit but he's not a huge piece. I can see Darko putting up double figures some day and being productive on the glass, but he's got to catch up to NBA speed in order to stay out of foul trouble and get more pt. Not all of that is physical so he could get better with time. But I don't find him very athletic. He's decent in that regard, but doen't have that explosive first step. But hey, potential is potential. There's definitely potential that he could be better than decent some day but he hasn't proven anything yet--even with the few minutes he's gotten. I'll give him a chance though and see if he proves me wrong. He and you might just do that.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

jworth said:


> I wouldn't consider Tony Battie decent. I mean, he's decent in that he can block shots, rebound, and even score a little bit but he's not a huge piece. I can see Darko putting up double figures some day and being productive on the glass, but he's got to catch up to NBA speed in order to stay out of foul trouble and get more pt. Not all of that is physical so he could get better with time. But I don't find him very athletic. He's decent in that regard, but doen't have that explosive first step. But hey, potential is potential. There's definitely potential that he could be better than decent some day but he hasn't proven anything yet--even with the few minutes he's gotten. I'll give him a chance though and see if he proves me wrong. He and you might just do that.


You can see him putting up double figures someday? The guy is averaging 8 ppg already for the Magic every game that he has played over 4 minutes. This is all without knowing plays, being out of shape, and having no plays run for him at all.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, I see Darko putting up dubble-digit points someday. Seven points in 19 minutes per game right now: of course he'll be doing it sooner rather than later but double figures is it my friend. He won't be anything special. Won't live up to the billing. That's all.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

jworth said:


> Yeah, I see Darko putting up dubble-digit points someday. Seven points in 19 minutes per game right now: of course he'll be doing it sooner rather than later but double figures is it my friend. He won't be anything special. Won't live up to the billing. That's all.


How do you KNOW that? And about your previous point... name 5 more athletic bigs wo are over 6'11''. Belive me he has suberb athletism. 
Now about Darkos play I liked him and hoped he could play well, but after a year I stoped thinking about it... till now, he is playing well if he keeps it up I will be pleased especially since he breaked out in Orlando (I am Pacers fan). So to me it could be perfect scenario, he plays well and isn't part of Pistons.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

jworth said:


> of course he'll be doing it sooner rather than later but double figures is it my friend.


Glad we agree on that. I can't see him putting up triple figures either.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

jworth said:


> I wouldn't consider Tony Battie decent. I mean, he's decent in that he can block shots, rebound, and even score a little bit but he's not a huge piece.


Wow, you really need a dictionary to look up the word decent. :raised_ey


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

jworth said:


> I wouldn't consider Tony Battie decent. I mean, he's decent...


:krazy:


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

jworth said:


> I wouldn't consider Tony Battie decent. I mean, he's decent in that he can block shots, rebound, and even score a little bit but he's not a huge piece. I can see Darko putting up double figures some day and being productive on the glass, but he's got to catch up to NBA speed in order to stay out of foul trouble and get more pt. Not all of that is physical so he could get better with time. But I don't find him very athletic. He's decent in that regard, but doen't have that explosive first step. But hey, potential is potential. There's definitely potential that he could be better than decent some day but he hasn't proven anything yet--even with the few minutes he's gotten. I'll give him a chance though and see if he proves me wrong. He and you might just do that.


How many 7'+ athletes DO have that explosive first step? We're not talking about a guard here, geez man... We're talking a PF/C, and in that regard Darko Milicic is a top notch athlete. He has the best lateral movement of any 7'+ athlete I've seen (better than Nowitzki's movement). He's a great man defender. He can hit the open jumper, he has shown in Orlando that he can finish.

His main issue is that he has HORRIBLE timing on the boards, his rebounding is subpar (and don't throw that 9 board game in my face, even Blount gets 10+ once in a while). Give him a year or two and he'll be 8+ but I don't know if I ever see him 10+ per night, especially next to Dwight Howard.


-Chris.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Banjoriddim said:


> How do you KNOW that? And about your previous point... name 5 more athletic bigs wo are over 6'11''. Belive me he has suberb athletism.
> Now about Darkos play I liked him and hoped he could play well, but after a year I stoped thinking about it... till now, he is playing well if he keeps it up I will be pleased especially since he breaked out in Orlando (I am Pacers fan). So to me it could be perfect scenario, he plays well and isn't part of Pistons.


to add to that, the rookies all take a test to see how quick they are (not how fast), and Darko got the second highest score EVER.
he is going to be one of the best shot blockers ever..
next season, maybe the one after that, I predict:
35mpg, 15-20ppg, 8-12rpg, 4-5blkpg. him dwight and Jammer will go to the finals one day (they will trade grant hill's contract when its expiring to get another young talent to make them lethal)


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

WOW! 

8 pages around one of the biggest busts in the history of the NBA Draft?

Blyme! Are you guys serious? Then where are the threads about Olowokandi, Martin Larue and Pervis Ellison?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

No buddy, Darko has never even had a chance to play until now. 

Now that Kwame kid, there is a REAL bust.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> No buddy, Darko has never even had a chance to play until now.
> 
> Now that Kwame kid, there is a REAL bust.


You can pretend how long as you like that Darko is the modern version of Jermaine O'Neal, but i don't buy it.

Darko sucks.

He is oneof the biggest busts in the NBA Draft ever.

Nothing will change that.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> You can pretend how long as you like that Darko is the modern version of Jermaine O'Neal, but i don't buy it.
> 
> Darko sucks.
> 
> ...


You can keep your Kwame, we'll stick with Darko.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> You can pretend how long as you like that Darko is the modern version of Jermaine O'Neal, but i don't buy it.
> 
> Darko sucks.
> 
> ...


Playing time and production will.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> WOW!
> 
> 8 pages around one of the biggest busts in the history of the NBA Draft?
> 
> Blyme! Are you guys serious? Then where are the threads about Olowokandi, Martin Larue and Pervis Ellison?


 :stupid: ..where have you been? oh wait you probably don't know darko even got traded right?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> You can pretend how long as you like that Darko is the modern version of Jermaine O'Neal, but i don't buy it.
> 
> Darko sucks.
> 
> ...


Darko's better than Kwame, thats 4 sure and he doesn't suck. Now that he's getting solid minutes he's starting to contribute more and show some of the potential that had him so hyped coming in to the league.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm a Lakers fan and I can see how much better Darko already is than Kwame, Darko has a Basketball I.Q. something you can't teach add that to all of his talent and he will be at worse a 15-7 player one day.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

To Midget, Enigma, balla and BronMelo: I don't give a **** about Kwame Brown.

Darko sucks. And that's the truth.

You may progonose (sp?) Darko's career how much as you like, but that doesn't change the fact that he was selected #2 in a draft full of serviceable players. 

Darko is a stiff. A bum. A srub. A waste of a #2 pick.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> To Midget, Enigma, balla and BronMelo: I don't give a **** about Kwame Brown.
> 
> Darko sucks. And that's the truth.
> 
> ...


I never said a thing about Kwame Brown. Darko will be a bust until he proves not to be, simple as that. He's certainly on his way of proving not to be.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

What are you basing your opinion of him being a bust on? Its not like there is a whole lotta game tape of him playing.....He is much like J Oneal in that he was a high school kid that had the misfortune of being drafted by a team with proven players ahead of him. Not many proven players would get minutes behind the Wallaces, let alone an unproven 18 year old kid. If you feel he is a bust? that is your opinion and youre welcome to it, I would personally wait and make an educated judgement based on the REAL minutes he is getting now.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Copper said:


> What are you basing your opinion of him being a bust on? Its not like there is a whole lotta game tape of him playing.....He is much like J Oneal in that he was a high school kid that had the misfortune of being drafted by a team with proven players ahead of him. Not many proven players would get minutes behind the Wallaces, let alone an unproven 18 year old kid. If you feel he is a bust? that is your opinion and youre welcome to it, I would personally wait and make an educated judgement based on the REAL minutes he is getting now.


Darko was selected #2 in the 2003 draft.

IN Orlando, he is averaging 6.6-4.8-1-2.2.

He was selected before:
Carmelo Anthony (franchise player);
Chris Bosh (frnchise player);
Dwyane Wade (Top-10 player in the NBA)
Chris Kaman (starting center)
Kirk Hinrich (fool playing for the Bulls... and starting)
TJ Ford (incumbent PG for the Bucks)

He is a bust.

How many years of scrubness will it take to make him deserve the label?


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Darko should boost his stat to around 7 points 6 rebounds 2 asists 1.5 blocks a game for the rest of the season... I then, expect that to round off to 14 points 8 rebounds 4 assists 2 blocks next season... and continue to get slightly better from then on out. Assuming he gets good starter minutes eventually.

All he needed is decent amount of playing time to get do his "stuff". Get his confidence back, he would be a pretty good player.


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

These Darko apologists kill me. ''Darko didn't get a chance to play," they scream, well that's cuz he f*ckin' sucks. Get this through your thick craniums the dude is A-S-S. He has no feel whatsoever for the game of basketball. I've never seen so many people lie to themselves so persistently. Is Darko paying you to keep the hope alive? He'll soon be out of the NBA so there will be no more money for his street team to flood messageboards across the world with how great he is. Amen.


----------



## PeterTownshed (Mar 2, 2006)

8 rebounds and 6 points in the first half of the suns game
I'd say he's only going to get better and better with more confidence and experience.


----------



## PeterTownshed (Mar 2, 2006)

BBALLSCIENCES said:


> These Darko apologists kill me. ''Darko didn't get a chance to play," they scream, well that's cuz he f*ckin' sucks. Get this through your thick craniums the dude is A-S-S. He has no feel whatsoever for the game of basketball. I've never seen so many people lie to themselves so persistently. Is Darko paying you to keep the hope alive? He'll soon be out of the NBA so there will be no more money for his street team to flood messageboards across the world with how great he is. Amen.


Unless he gets seriously injured, Darko isn't going to be out of the league anytime soon. It's going to be so fun making *******s like you eat your crow. Keep on hating, Mr Insecure.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Jnice has been owning people this thread lol


LOL, he hasn't been owning me.

I've been owning you since I first went to the Cavs board, now you're jumping on his coattails, because you can't own me?

Ride on buddy.

LOL.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

ChrisWoj said:


> How many 7'+ athletes DO have that explosive first step? We're not talking about a guard here, geez man... We're talking a PF/C, and in that regard Darko Milicic is a top notch athlete. He has the best lateral movement of any 7'+ athlete I've seen (better than Nowitzki's movement).


lol man ya'll make the dude out to be more athletic than a young Hakeem. That's explosion for any player. Not just a big man.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

JT3000 said:


> Wow, you really need a dictionary to look up the word decent. :raised_ey


It's all a matter opinion. If you've got the man's dick stuck down your throat 24/7 then he's probably decent to you. But if you see his sub-decent game for what it is, then he just doesn't meet the criteria. Look at all the players in the League and Darko ain't even in the middle. That aint decent. He might get there soon but he aint there right now. If some people would get his nuts out of their eyes and glance at the League as a whole then they'd realize that simple truth. I don't need a damn dictionary to define the word decent.


----------



## KennyK (Aug 5, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> You can pretend how long as you like that Darko is the modern version of Jermaine O'Neal, but i don't buy it.
> 
> Darko sucks.
> 
> ...


As a Laker fan, this makes me sick... our Kwame is acutlly the biggest bust in the NBA draft.
He was the no.1 pick and was drafted before Gasol , Okur, Jrich, RJ, Arenas, Tony Parker, Joe Johnson, Dalembert and many better players. I'm doubt that Darko will be a bust, he's getting more PT now. Everything changes.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

jworth said:


> lol man ya'll make the dude out to be more athletic than a young Hakeem. That's explosion for any player. Not just a big man.


You purposely ignored the fact that I said 'I've seen.' Seriously. All I saw of Hakeem Olajuwon live (the 2nd best Center of all time, based on what I have seen in highlights) is an over-the-hill player on his way to retirement after an illustrious career. Based on Highlights, though, anybody can look good... so I really don't know Hakeem.

Darko is, however, the quickest big man currently in the NBA. He has defensive ability which he has been showing of late.

I agree, he won't live up to his billing as the #2 pick in that draft. And if you want to compare him to every #2 pick ever, go ahead...

(1980 on: Darrell Griffith, Isaiah Thomas, Terry Cummings, Steve Stipanovich, Sam Bowie, Wayman Tisdale, Len Bias, Armon Gilliam, Rik Smits, Danny Ferry, Gary Payton, Kenny Anderson, Alonzo Mourning, Shawn Bradley, Jason Kidd, Antonio McDyess, Marcus Camby, Keith Van Horn, Mike Bibby, Steve Francis, Stromile Swift, Tyson Chandler, Jay Williams, Emeka Okafor, Marvin Williams...... Come to think of it I'd place him eventually in the top half of that group even)

The fact that he came in a draft consisting of Chris Bosh, Dwyane Wade, LeBron James, Carmelo Anthony... that does make his potential seem tiny by comparison, but he isn't going to be a bad player just because he was drafted too high. He's quick, he can jump, he has arms that can reach the sky, he has already proven that he can play very good defense, excellent defense for a 20 year old big...

Anybody that calls him a scrub or says he'll be out of the NBA soon is a complete blithering moron, as well as afraid to admit being wrong. The fact is that, at a minimum, he will be a very servicable 3rd big man in the NBA, and likely a starting quality big man for any team without two all stars already by the time is all said and done.

I've always been very reluctant to predict superstar numbers for Darko... I've always maintained he'll pan out as a consistent 18p, 8r, 5a, 3b per night player... nothing superstar level, but still very good. And to call those scrub numbers is INANE.

The main person I'm annoyed and disappointed with here is Paulo... usually I can count on him to be at least somewhat intelligent, its too bad he's obviously so enamored with being correct that it has blinded him. Darko will be a very good big man. Sure, he may not have been worth the #2 pick in that draft, sure Bosh would have been a better pick potentially for the Pistons... I agree.

But the fact remains that this HARDLY makes him a scrub, and to say so is proof of arrogance without an excuse.


-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> IN Orlando, he is averaging 6.6-4.8-1-2.2.


Your numbers are slightly skewed by the two games he played 3 min in, as they worked him back into a feel for the game.

Despite a poor performance tonight against Phoenix his numbers stand slightly better than what you listed...

20.2minutes
7.6points
6.2rebounds
2.2blocks
58.1% shooting from the field (80% from the line)
1.6turnovers
3.0fouls

Nothing spectacular, but not too bad for a player getting his first action since summer play in the international game, and his first real NBA action period... If you can't see any potential improvement, you're either incredibly blind or you haven't watched him actually move and play on the court.

Darko's career numbers in NBA games wherein he playeda role other than scrub time:

23.4minutes
9.0points
5.6rebounds
2.1blocks
54.0% shooting from the field (78.6% from the line)
1.3turnovers
3.0fouls

*shrug* Doesn't look too terrible to me. Seven games with significant minutes in three NBA seasons and a guy is bound to be a little off, no chance to improve on the offensive end in game situations... you add his potential to improve on what he is showing with his defensive work... and I just don't understand your hate, Paulo.


-Chris.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

ChrisWoj just dominated this thread, not like Michael Jordan used to do with his crazy athleticism but more like Larry Bird with his subtle understanding and fundamentals of the game. ChrisWoj, I annoint you ChrisBird from now on


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

jworth said:


> lol man ya'll make the dude out to be more athletic than a young Hakeem. That's explosion for any player. Not just a big man.


Wait you say that any big isn't athletic if he isn't as athletic as Hakeem? Give me a break... Darko is athletic, if you want to argue, bring on some proof not Hakeem


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

Hakeem was really like 6'9", maybe 6'9 1/2" tops. He was quick off his feet. And once his vertical game declined so did his game.

And I wouldn't call Melo and Bosh Franchise players. Their teams are not dominate, Melo needs to improve his 3 point shooting and passing. I think Bosh has the potential of being a Franchise player though. 

But regardless, your not going to win a championships unless you some solid big men...like Howard and Darko. Good big men are hard to find...just ask the Celtics from when they had Parrish and Mchale.

The magic have some nice pieces, with a solid front line for the next ten years. They now need a better coach, limit G. Hill to 25 minutes a game, get consistent PG guard play. I personally think the Magic need a PG who is a distributor first, can get the ball to their big men. Carlos and Nelson seem to be shoot first PG to me.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

benfica said:


> Hakeem was really like 6'9", maybe 6'9 1/2" tops. He was quick off his feet. And once his vertical game declined so did his game.
> 
> And I wouldn't call Melo and Bosh Franchise players. Their teams are not dominate, Melo needs to improve his 3 point shooting and passing. I think Bosh has the potential of being a Franchise player though.
> 
> ...


Hakeem was 6'9? I think not.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Banjoriddim said:


> Wait you say that any big isn't athletic if he isn't as athletic as Hakeem? Give me a break... Darko is athletic, if you want to argue, bring on some proof not Hakeem


Re-read my post and you'll notice what I said was far from that. A few people made comments about Darko's athleticism and their emphatic tone led me to believe that they felt he was a complete stud in the athletic sense.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

benfica said:


> Hakeem was really like 6'9", maybe 6'9 1/2" tops. He was quick off his feet. And once his vertical game declined so did his game.
> 
> And I wouldn't call Melo and Bosh Franchise players. Their teams are not dominate, Melo needs to improve his 3 point shooting and passing. I think Bosh has the potential of being a Franchise player though.
> 
> But regardless, your not going to win a championships unless you some solid big men...like Howard and Darko. Good big men are hard to find...just ask the Celtics from when they had Parrish and Mchale.


You make it sound like Bosh isn't a good big man while Darko is. That doesn't make a bit of sense.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

ChrisWoj said:


> You purposely ignored the fact that I said 'I've seen.' Seriously. All I saw of Hakeem Olajuwon live (the 2nd best Center of all time, based on what I have seen in highlights) is an over-the-hill player on his way to retirement after an illustrious career. Based on Highlights, though, anybody can look good... so I really don't know Hakeem.
> 
> Darko is, however, the quickest big man currently in the NBA. He has defensive ability which he has been showing of late.
> 
> ...


He’s not a scrub—someone else may have made mention of that—but personally I just feel he’s average and as far as player-ratings go, he’s somewhere in the middle of the League. I know people become completly enamored with Dako's potential when he finally gets his chance to show it off. I know, like you say, he'll be a serviceable big man. But I've just reacted to what I've seen as people touting him as the League's next big thing. However, I probably jumped on it a little hard since I understand that Darko has recieved quite a bit of disrespect from fans over his first few years in the Leage and so when he finally started playing well his fans felt they had proved all the haters wrong,,which has definitely been some what true. So for the sake of the word "patience" I will stop the hating and sit back and watch and see how Darko turns out,,,for better or worse.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

jworth said:


> Re-read my post and you'll notice what I said was far from that. A few people made comments about Darko's athleticism and their emphatic tone led me to believe that they felt he was a complete stud in the athletic sense.


Could you explain what did you ment with lines: "But I don't find him very athletic. He's decent in that regard, but doen't have that explosive first step." and "lol man ya'll make the dude out to be more athletic than a young Hakeem. That's explosion for any player. Not just a big man."? Because first claim souns like lie and no one talked about Hakeem, someone just mentioned that by draft mesurements and Darkos plays he has top noch athletism for pf/c position. 
I based on what I have seen and ChrisWoj may sound biased but he has facts to back up hes claims about Darkos quickness... You say that YOU don't find him athletic and start with somekind Hakeem talk... first define athletic big, find facts and show that there are lets say 5 atleast 6'11'' bigs who have some bulk and are more athletic than Darko.Then you have ground to start debate if you wish.
P.S. I kinda understand what you mean but I don't like your exaggeration, arrogance (I take your claims "I know..." that way, sorry), and the fact that you dont have any proof and you sound (to me ofcourse) bluster.
Ofcourse Darko hasn't prove anything yet and who knows how he will end up... but belive me he is damn athletic.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

ChrisWoj said:


> Your numbers are slightly skewed by the two games he played 3 min in, as they worked him back into a feel for the game.
> 
> Despite a poor performance tonight against Phoenix his numbers stand slightly better than what you listed...
> 
> ...


You guys clearly miss the point on Darko, and arguments like these are worthless.

Who cares if when he really does play he puts up 9 and 6, that sucks *** for someone that was the #2 pick in a loaded draft.

The Darko argument isn't about how bad some people think he is, or even how hasn't played much in the NBA, it's about the guys who the Pistons ultimately passed on to draft him.

Carmelo Anthony, Dwayne Wade, Chris Bosh, etc.

We're talking about franchise players.

Meanwhile, Darko's needs to be worked into the rotation on one of the worst teams in the league, and still isn't producing the numbers you expect a #2 pick in the draft to produce.
_
P.S. We know its you who posted, it's stupid to sign your post, who cares if that was done back in the day on the web, back in the day people drove pintos, doesn't mean they'd drive one now, move on please._


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> You guys clearly miss the point on Darko, and arguments like these are worthless.
> 
> Who cares if when he really does play he puts up 9 and 6, that sucks *** for someone that was the #2 pick in a loaded draft.
> 
> The Darko argument isn't about how bad some people think he is, or even how hasn't played much in the NBA, it's about the guys who the Pistons ultimately passed on to draft him.


I think it is you who has completely missed the point of the thread. No surprise. Someone made this thread to track and talk about Darko's progress in his new home. Do you think anyone in Orlando gives a **** who was drafted before or around Darko? Let me help you - NO.



> Meanwhile, Darko's needs to be worked into the rotation on one of the worst teams in the league, and still isn't producing the numbers you expect a #2 pick in the draft to produce.


He hasn't been worked into the rotation, he has been thrown into the rotation. And he has come in and had an impact on games before really even practicing or knowing any of the plays or his teammates. His numbers so far have been pretty good considering the circumstances and his actual impact on the court has been better than his numbers would suggest ... but it would take actually watching the guy play (imagine that) and a higher level of understanding to grasp those concepts.


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

PeterTownshed said:


> Unless he gets seriously injured, Darko isn't going to be out of the league anytime soon. It's going to be so fun making *******s like you eat your crow. Keep on hating, Mr Insecure.


Haaaa u are a clown. Darko is makin' me eat crow with these 8 pt 5 rebound performances? U killin' me here. What am I insecure about. I've watched Darko get in many a game and absolutely embarass himself and the sport of basketball. You remember this guy broke his wrist on a wide open layup in the NBA Finals? I remember that. I've seen enough of him to know he stinks. Why are you givin' Darko a free pass?


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

arenas809 said:


> You guys clearly miss the point on Darko, and arguments like these are worthless.
> 
> Who cares if when he really does play he puts up 9 and 6, that sucks *** for someone that was the #2 pick in a loaded draft.
> 
> ...


You obviously haven't been watching Magic games recently, because he has never been on the court with the Magic starters in. He still hasn't played with a starting NBA point guard for an extensive amount of time at once on the Magic. So no, he hasn't been "worked into the rotation" because he plays sporadic minutes when the starting big men are in foul trouble. Stop talking about what you don't know.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

BBALLSCIENCES said:


> Haaaa u are a clown. Darko is makin' me eat crow with these 8 pt 5 rebound performances? U killin' me here. What am I insecure about. I've watched Darko get in many a game and absolutely embarass himself and the sport of basketball. You remember this guy broke his wrist on a wide open layup in the NBA Finals? I remember that. I've seen enough of him to know he stinks. Why are you givin' Darko a free pass?


8 and 5, in the little amount of playing time he is getting, not to mention the mediocre players souroudning him when he's on the floor is not bad. The other team's defense keys in on him, so he is contested every shot, and has to fight for every rebound.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

.. it's funny to see how the haters are starting to feel the pressure... you should understand something though. repeating the bust claims don't make them true.

detroit screwed up with the pick, and didn't get much to show for it in the end, but that doesn't make darko a bad player.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

this thread is like the Darko haters vs Magic Fans
to me I think Darko will develop in a good player. Someone who is 19 or 21 years old and stands at 7 feet and will continue to be train in the World's best league (the nba) for like 5 years he will become a good player (I don't know about great however). Hes finally getting playing time for the first time of his career(on his 3rd year), of course hes going to struggle. I don't expect darko to score 20 points or grab 18 rebounds after being traded to a team who plays totally different from the pistons. I'll give him 1 years or even after the offseason so that he can prove himself. Besides I've already seen people pick him up in my fantasy leagues.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

All of you Darko haters are on crack or something. Yes, Carmelo, Bosh, Wade, and Kaman are better right now. But you're just flat out blind if you don't see the tons of talent that Darko possesses. He can be a great big man in the league and eventually lead the league in BPG.


----------



## md6655321 (Sep 19, 2004)

arenas809 said:


> You guys clearly miss the point on Darko, and arguments like these are worthless.
> 
> Who cares if when he really does play he puts up 9 and 6, that sucks *** for someone that was the #2 pick in a loaded draft.


You can't judge careers after 675 minutes of playing time. Does 9 and 6 suck for career numbers? Absolutely. Does it suck for a 20 year old kid who has a total of about 5 games of really playing time in? Absolutely not. His numbers are about the same as Marvin Williams, and that does not mean Marvin sucks or is a bust. 

For some perspective: 

Lebron: 9,015 minutes
Wade : 7,246 min
Bosh: 7,759 min
Melo: 7,747 min
Bogut: 1,659 min
Chris Paul: 1,931 min
Marvin Williams: 1,311 min


And Darko is still younger than all but Marvin Williams.




> The Darko argument isn't about how bad some people think he is, or even how hasn't played much in the NBA, it's about the guys who the Pistons ultimately passed on to draft him.
> 
> Carmelo Anthony, Dwayne Wade, Chris Bosh, etc.
> 
> We're talking about franchise players.


We are also talking about the third year of their career. Allen Iverson, Ray Allen and Stephon Marbury were all 'franchise' players in their third season. It doesnt change the fact that Kobe is better now.

Just like last year, and the year before, saying Darko is a bust is just plain asinine. It is still WAAAAY too early. In a decade Darko will sitll be younger than both of the Wallaces. He has alot of time.

And just how there were Pistons fans repeating over and over again that Darko has tons of skill and will be good because they have seen him play the most, it is the same with Magic fans now. Keep posting the hate, saying he is a bust. It will just make it more fun to bump threads later.

Lastly, just because his draft was stacked, doesnt make him a bad pick at two. Rasheed Wallace is sitll a great player even if Garnett was picked after him. Nobody though Wade would be what he is today, and not alot expected Bosh to produce this well this early either. 

I know one thing, I would bet alot of money that Darko will not be considered a bust.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

arenas809 said:


> LOL, he hasn't been owning me.
> 
> I've been owning you since I first went to the Cavs board, now you're jumping on his coattails, because you can't own me?
> 
> ...


 LOL: that's a pretty pathetic attempt at a combeck. You threatened some bumps last time you said you owned current Cavs posters? Couldn't find any evidence of ownage could you


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> You guys clearly miss the point on Darko, and arguments like these are worthless.
> 
> Who cares if when he really does play he puts up 9 and 6, that sucks *** for someone that was the #2 pick in a loaded draft.


You've clearly missed the entire point on these being his first nights with playing time, his first time having to deal with the pace of the game, the fact that he's been steadily bringing his game to 10/10 level right now, which isn't bad for a 3rd year 20 year old with less minutes than most rookies.



> The Darko argument isn't about how bad some people think he is, or even how hasn't played much in the NBA, it's about the guys who the Pistons ultimately passed on to draft him.
> 
> Carmelo Anthony, Dwayne Wade, Chris Bosh, etc.
> 
> We're talking about franchise players.


This is where everything you've said is flawed. Seriously flawed. I've given up comparing Darko to Bosh, Anthony, and Wade. If I did that, yes... he'd look like trash. But it isn't his fault he was drafted at the number two spot. There was hype, he was amazing in workouts... okay. He was drafted way too high. Point taken. So are you saying that if Darko Milicic was drafted 32nd in the draft you'd be high on him as a potential big?

If you can't look at him as a player independent of his draft slot and merely evaluate his talent as compared to the general NBA populace as opposed to the elite few that he happened to get drafted ahead of... *edited



> Meanwhile, Darko's needs to be worked into the rotation on one of the worst teams in the league, and still isn't producing the numbers you expect a #2 pick in the draft to produce.


Needs to be worked in? They gave him three days to learn the playbook and then threw him right into 20mpg... His numbers may not be 20/10 right now, but he is progressing quickly.


> _
> P.S. We know its you who posted, it's stupid to sign your post, who cares if that was done back in the day on the web, back in the day people drove pintos, doesn't mean they'd drive one now, move on please._


*edited

-Chris.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

I say Darko gets a Double Double this game with at least 30 minutes of playing time. I have seen enough of him playing for the Magic to know he is the real deal. If it wasn't for his misfortune in landing with the Pistons and coach who has a history not developing rookies he would be much farther along. Right now,this is as if he is a rookie. Let's look at him as a rookie who is progressing along quickly. 

I am also sure the Magic have seen enough of him to make him a part of their rebuilding future.

Let's see if he get's 30+ minutes tonight and see what he does it with. He has already shown more skills than most NBA players...shooting, reboundiing, defense, passing.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

ChrisWoj said:


> *-Chris.*


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

X-Factor said:


> [owned image]


I wasn't trying to "own" him... I was just signing my post out of habit... But thanks for the ego boost.


-Chris.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

ChrisWoj said:


> You purposely ignored the fact that I said 'I've seen.' Seriously. All I saw of Hakeem Olajuwon live (the 2nd best Center of all time, based on what I have seen in highlights) is an over-the-hill player on his way to retirement after an illustrious career. Based on Highlights, though, anybody can look good... so I really don't know Hakeem.
> 
> -Chris.


ha ha. . .


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

ChrisWoj said:


> This is where everything you've said is flawed. Seriously flawed. I've given up comparing Darko to Bosh, Anthony, and Wade.


Where's the flaw in saying Bosh, Wade, and Melo are franchise players?

Their games speak for themselves, as do their numbers, meanwhile you're on here trying to convince everyone that Darko's the **** because he's putting up 9 and 6 in limited minutes?

Get real.

I'd like to see the kid actually do something and do it for a while before I'm pimping him here, when you can do that, come back.

-Hi BBB its arenas809, but you can tell that because you can see my name above the post.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

arenas809 said:


> -Hi BBB its arenas809, but you can tell that because you can see my name above the post.


Actually, your joke wasn't funny the first time, there was no need to try and use it again.

I think what Chris was trying to point out is that there is no way you can compare Darko's NBA production thus far to other players out of the same class he was from.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

X-Factor said:


> Actually, your joke wasn't funny the first time, there was no need to try and use it again.
> 
> I think what Chris was trying to point out is that there is no way you can compare Darko's NBA production thus far to other players out of the same class he was from.


Everytime I read your posts you're just clueless.

I hadn't responded to you since you tried to suggest that I was a Wizards/Arenas homer because of my name before 5 people came around and told you otherwise, then you shut up.

Now you're speaking for Chris, and I'll just say this, why can't his production be compared? 

Because it's not convenient for Darko/Magic fanboys?

I don't need to make arguments for Bosh, Wade, Melo, and to a lesser degree, Kaman, Hinrich, etc., but you guys need to bring up performances in limited minutes in meaningless games to support your argument.

Well who am I to stop you, deepthroat on.

I've said enough about the Magic, they're irrelevant, a joke, and the one person who gives that franchise some hope is Dwight Howard, hopefully the team moves to Kansas City in the near future. 

Fade to black.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

This thread has gone way overboard. It is a thread to keep "*watch*" of Darko, not to suck his dick or anything, and from his first few games of around 20 mpg, he was doing pretty well. And as usual, no one can do well without anyone becoming cynical towards the things other people accomplish. There is no one in this thread saying that Darko was a better pick than Melo, Wade, or Bosh... or whoever else for that matter, this isn't a thread about the 2003 Draft. This is a thread about *watching Darko* so let's not digress. 

I'd like to tell the Darko haters to shut up and chill, but it wouldn't work anyway. It comes with their false predictions that Darko would never become anything in the league, and the kid is proving them wrong now. For now, the best way is to ignore them and have them eat crow in the future. 

The fact of the matter is, Darko is a very talented player and shotblocker, and although he may not become a LeBron James or a Dwyane Wade, he *will* become a servicable player/starter in this league, and that will happen whether the self-proclaimed "Basketball Nostradamuses" like it or not.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

arenas809 said:


> Where's the flaw in saying Bosh, Wade, and Melo are franchise players?
> 
> Their games speak for themselves, as do their numbers, meanwhile you're on here trying to convince everyone that Darko's the **** because he's putting up 9 and 6 in limited minutes?
> 
> ...


:clap: I totally agree.. show me somethin' first...then when can talk.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

arenas809 said:


> Everytime I read your posts you're just clueless.
> 
> I hadn't responded to you since you tried to suggest that I was a Wizards/Arenas homer because of my name before 5 people came around and told you otherwise, then you shut up.
> 
> ...


How are you going to compare a guy who has been on the bench of a NBA Championship team and got the most limited minutes out of anyone in the draft that he came out of, the the early first rounders who have been getting prime minutes for two seasons now? Darko still isn't getting his full amount of minutes that he will be recieving in the future today. 
Every post I have read from you in this thread has been uninformed bashing on the Magic, which, as a Magic fan, I do have the right to stand up for, or on posters on the site's personal habits which just make you look like a ******* with too much free time in my eyes. Yes, you have said more then enough about the Magic now, as you have no clue about anything that goes on in the organization. Do the Magic board a favor and don't visit us.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

X-Factor said:


> Every post I have read from you in this thread has been uninformed bashing on the Magic, which, as a Magic fan, I do have the right to stand up for, or on posters on the site's personal habits which just make you look like a ******* with too much free time in my eyes. Yes, you have said more then enough about the Magic now, as you have no clue about anything that goes on in the organization. Do the Magic board a favor and don't visit us.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

LoL^^^^


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Banjoriddim said:


> Could you explain what did you ment with lines: "But I don't find him very athletic. He's decent in that regard, but doen't have that explosive first step." and "lol man ya'll make the dude out to be more athletic than a young Hakeem. That's explosion for any player. Not just a big man."? Because first claim souns like lie and no one talked about Hakeem, someone just mentioned that by draft mesurements and Darkos plays he has top noch athletism for pf/c position.
> I based on what I have seen and ChrisWoj may sound biased but he has facts to back up hes claims about Darkos quickness... You say that YOU don't find him athletic and start with somekind Hakeem talk... first define athletic big, find facts and show that there are lets say 5 atleast 6'11'' bigs who have some bulk and are more athletic than Darko.Then you have ground to start debate if you wish.
> P.S. I kinda understand what you mean but I don't like your exaggeration, arrogance (I take your claims "I know..." that way, sorry), and the fact that you dont have any proof and you sound (to me ofcourse) bluster.
> Ofcourse Darko hasn't prove anything yet and who knows how he will end up... but belive me he is damn athletic.


It doesn't come down to meager definitions. And stats won't help Darko's cause at this point either. It's all a matter of opinion. I've seen the man play plenty of times. His athletic ability is solid. It's not out of the world, though. If it's his stronghold then he's got a long ways to go. My exaggeration comes from seeing the exaggeration of others of how good Darko is.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

arenas809 said:


>


I see that's what your comeback quality has come to. 



CbobbyB said:


> LoL^^^^


And speaking of deapthroating...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

The thought of *HOWARD* & Nelson (the future of the Magic) on the same team does sound good in the near future...but as of now, I dont know where Darko fits in at this point LoL...:rofl:


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> The thought of Bosh & Nelson (the future of the Magic) on the same team does sound good in the near future...but as of now, I dont know where Darko fits in at this point LoL...:rofl:


Bosh and Nelson? Interesting... I thought Chris Bosh was on the Raptors. Or maybe you were reffering to a different Bosh I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

jworth said:


> It doesn't come down to meager definitions. And stats won't help Darko's cause at this point either. It's all a matter of opinion. I've seen the man play plenty of times. His athletic ability is solid. It's not out of the world, though. If it's his stronghold then he's got a long ways to go. My exaggeration comes from seeing the exaggeration of others of how good Darko is.


You seem reasonable... still I would question bit this soild (I'd say atleast good) then this "plenty of times" (I watched him over the summer and all but he hasn't played that much...) and recorded statistics do help (they have special exercises to measure your speed, quickness...). But I agree there is no need to start rave, atleast not yet.

P.S: Haters what is your porblem? He got picked to high? Come on it's not he fault and he is doing fine now no need to dig in the past, Detroit decided to "risk" they got burn, Darko got some practice and bench time (well thats all he got from Detroit...) and now he is doing fine... 
And one more thing... arenas809, don't be so negative and hateful... no reasone to pick a fight especially if no one can decide who is right (though you seem to be wrong quite often).


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> The thought of Bosh & Nelson (the future of the Magic) on the same team does sound good in the near future...but as of now, I dont know where Darko fits in at this point LoL...:rofl:


You really know the players on the Magic.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

:clown: LoL,,,yea that was stupid :cheers:


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> Where's the flaw in saying Bosh, Wade, and Melo are franchise players?


You know full well I wasn't speaking concerning that comment. You can do better than that in terms of comebacks, I'm sure. You know I was talking about how you need to judge Darko as a player. Judge him by his own merits and not by the merits of the players drafted around him.

And I agree, he doesn't have much in terms of merits yet. But I've seen virtually every minute this kid has played in his career and I think he has a future in the league. And with that in mind, I'm going to confidently post my opinions on him. I can understand your being skeptical, but all you feel the need to do is mindlessly call him a scrub for not being as good as Dwyane Wade, Carmelo Anthony, and Chris Bosh.



> Their games speak for themselves, as do their numbers, meanwhile you're on here trying to convince everyone that Darko's the **** because he's putting up 9 and 6 in limited minutes?
> 
> Get real.


Point taken, he hasn't produced a ton in terms of points and rebounds. Frankly, I've said repeatedly that his peak in terms of rebounding production may be nine per on his best season. But what I've been impressed by thus far, and have repeatedly mentioned, is his defense. He has played very good defense, and I _will_ say that between himself and D-How... Milicic is the better defensive player. 

In addition, what impresses me is not the fact that he has only nine points per... what impresses me thus far is his efficiency in getting those points. He isn't chucking up a ton of shots per night and only coming away with nine to show for it. He's throwing up four or six shots, scoring at around 60% and hitting all of his free throws. He hasn't shown any bad instincts with the ball yet, Arenas. Until he does, you can't say he has no potential. Give him the ball more and he'll score more, it isn't for a lack of hitting his attempts. If he were missing a ton of shots, I'd concede the point, but he isn't. He's putting it in the basket when he takes the shots.



> I'd like to see the kid actually do something and do it for a while before I'm pimping him here, when you can do that, come back.


I can understand your hesitance to back a player that hasn't proven anything, what I don't understand is your constant degrading of a player that hasn't had an opportunity to prove anything.



> -Hi BBB its arenas809, but you can tell that because you can see my name above the post.


Is this because my arguments make sense and you know full well that yours are nothing but heated insults and faulty logic? I really don't see why you care how I end my posts.


-Chris.


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

Arenas has the right to voice his opinion, but for the most part he's just being immature. Things like a poster signing his name at the end of a post have nothing to do with Darko, so why even bring it up? Don't make things personal. 

In terms of actual arguments you haven't really presented anything beyond the usual "Darko was drafted ahead of ____" argument. I don't think any one has come out of this thread, having read your posts, and changed their opinion about Darko. People are excited about his play, now that we're finally getting to see him on the floor, so why make it your goal to try to suck all the fun of it? I'd like to come in this thread and discuss Darko's latest game without having to scroll through the childish arguing and insults. I think it would be for the best if you just stop posting in this thread for now. Perhaps you can back to it a few years from now and gloat (although I don't personally think so) but in the mean time let it go man.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Darko with 7 points, 3 rebounds, and 3 blocks in 20 minutes tonight. Didn't play too well.


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

I didn't get the game, so is that based off his stats or how he actually played?

Edit: I see you're located in Orlando so you must have seen the game. Did he get on the court at the same time as Howard tonight? I'd really like to see them play together for extended periods of time. I'd also like to see what Darko can do when he's given more shots.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Odomiles said:


> I didn't get the game, so is that based off his stats or how he actually played?
> 
> Edit: I see you're located in Orlando so you must have seen the game. Did he get on the court at the same time as Howard tonight? I'd really like to see them play together for extended periods of time. I'd also like to see what Darko can do when he's given more shots.


That's what I'm pissed about. He was rarely on the floor at the same time as Howard, and no plays were ran for him. It seems like every time he posts up, his quickness and finesse gets him an easy basket, yet that play was only run once the whole game.

It also seems like he misses his jumpers when he steps into the shots. He hit a stationary three pointer pretty easily after the whistle blew, but in the game he steps into the shots and he seems to miss them a lot lately.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Darko's shooting was fine tonight, he only took five shots and made three of them... he needs to work around in the post a little more for some free throws, he isn't getting to the line at all. His rebounding is always poor and tonight was no exception. But he continued to play strong defense, contesting shots and doing it cleanly (0 fouls, 3 blocks in 20 minutes).


-Chris.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

ChrisWoj said:


> Darko's shooting was fine tonight, he only took five shots and made three of them... he needs to work around in the post a little more for some free throws, he isn't getting to the line at all. His rebounding is always poor and tonight was no exception. But he continued to play strong defense, contesting shots and doing it cleanly (0 fouls, 3 blocks in 20 minutes).
> 
> 
> -Chris.


Yea, it's really amazing how he can block shots that it doesn't look like he has a chance of getting near. He must have an amazing wingspan.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> Yea, it's really amazing how he can block shots that it doesn't look like he has a chance of getting near. He must have an amazing wingspan.


I feel like a broken record because I keep pointing this out... lol...

When drafted as a 7'1" player out of Serbia he was measured with a 7'8" wingspan. He is now measured at 7'2" himself, so I'd imagine his wingspan would have lengthened slightly as well.


-Chris.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

ChrisWoj said:


> I feel like a broken record because I keep pointing this out... lol...
> 
> When drafted as a 7'1" player out of Serbia he was measured with a 7'8" wingspan. He is now measured at 7'2" himself, so I'd imagine his wingspan would have lengthened slightly as well.
> 
> ...


I know, but it's still fun to watch. The main problem is though, the last 4 teams we have played have no good big men, so they rarely went into the post. Can't wait til we get back to some real post players.


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> It seems like every time he posts up, his quickness and finesse gets him an easy basket, yet that play was only run once the whole game.


It really is surprising how quick he is in the post. I think it was during the Lakers game this week where he was posting up on either Brown or Odom on the left side of the key and he turned baseline, faked the shot (which his man completely bit on) and then glided in completely untouched for the basket. He's got a nice set of post moves like that, it seems. It's unfortunate they aren't been utilized effectively at this point.

It will be interesting to see how Darko reacts to being in the starting lineup if and when it does happen. I hope he's getting some time with the starters in practice right now, in preparation. I'd give it 7-8 games.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Odomiles said:


> It really is surprising how quick he is in the post. I think it was during the Lakers game this week where he was posting up on either Brown or Odom on the left side of the key and he turned baseline, faked the shot (which his man completely bit on) and then glided in completely untouched for the basket. He's got a nice set of post moves like that, it seems. It's unfortunate they aren't been utilized effectively at this point.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how Darko reacts to being in the starting lineup if and when it does happen. I hope he's getting some time with the starters in practice right now, in preparation. I'd give it 7-8 games.


Yea, he better get in the starting lineup to play next to Howard though or I'm gonna get more pissed. I don't know what our coach is thinking. I think he wants to win more games when in fact it's better for us to lose games and develop our players and get a better draft pick.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Odomiles said:


> Arenas has the right to voice his opinion, but for the most part he's just being immature. Things like a poster signing his name at the end of a post have nothing to do with Darko, so why even bring it up? Don't make things personal.
> 
> In terms of actual arguments you haven't really presented anything beyond the usual "Darko was drafted ahead of ____" argument. I don't think any one has come out of this thread, having read your posts, and changed their opinion about Darko. People are excited about his play, now that we're finally getting to see him on the floor, so why make it your goal to try to suck all the fun of it? I'd like to come in this thread and discuss Darko's latest game without having to scroll through the childish arguing and insults. I think it would be for the best if you just stop posting in this thread for now. Perhaps you can back to it a few years from now and gloat (although I don't personally think so) but in the mean time let it go man.


Right I do have the right to voice my opinion, I also don't need you to tell me when, where, and how I should post, let's just get that clear before I continue.

I actually hope Darko does well and have said so in more than one thread including on the Magic board, but its clear we don't need a Bosh, Melo, Wade, etc. watch thread because every night we know what those guys are going to do and they've been doing it since they got into the league, they're now franchise players and Darko is just now getting some minutes on a garbage team.

If it doesn't matter to some people to compare these guys, well then that's on them, they can choose to ignore facts, I will not. 

If you and I start the same time at a job, and after three years we're candidates for a promotion, they're going to look at what I've done since I started, and what you've done since you started, to say that's irrelevant is just a way to live in denial. If you don't like the Darko was drafted ahead of "blah blah" argument, well that's too damn bad, and frankly not my problem, as your own faulty, homeristic, glass half full views will never change the validity of that argument.

At the end of the day, a bunch of Magic fans, who weren't concerned (or even knew about) with Darko and his potential until he joined to the team, are pumped about limited production in limited minutes in *meaningless* games. All I'm saying is, I will be excited for the kid when he actually does something, and at this point Mario Kasun's career numbers are better in less minutes. He definitely has skills, that's not the debate, but potential without results mean nothing. Yes he was behind the Wallace guys in Detroit, but it's my opinion that if he were good enough to play, there would have been minutes for him, now he's playing, but he's also on one of the worst teams in the league, that doesn't say much.

Would there be a thread if he were traded to another playoff team?

I don't think so, he'd still be getting garbage minutes if any at all.

If Darko pans out, and for me pans out means he becomes the level of player that his fellow high lottery picks were than this is a good trade.

It doesn't make sense to be thrilled with a "serviceable" big man that was drafted #2 in a loaded draft. Players that go that high are expected to be a hell of a lot better than serviceable, if he continues to be a bust, which a lot of people here have considered him, now some of those people are so excited about his potential , then this trade was stupid, especially considering the fact that there's a good chance the Magic will suck again next year, and hopefully they'll suck enough that they don't give Detroit a #6-10 pick in a loaded 2007 draft.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

"If Darko pans out, and for me pans out means he becomes the level of player that his fellow high lottery picks were than this is a good trade."

Wait, so what did the Magic Trade to Detroit again? 1st round pick-protected and Cato right? The statement here is flawed. He doesn't have to be as good of a player than his fellow lottery picks for this to be a good trade. He only has to be better than Cato, and whoever Detroit gets from the pick.


Oh yeah, and you're right. Who would be happy with a serviceable big man with the 2nd pick in a draft full of superstars? No one. What is serviceable? A 10/10 player? At this point, after not getting a lick of playing time and having his career highlight as a missed dunk, I'd bet you everyone would take serviceable at this point.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

dk1115 said:


> "If Darko pans out, and for me pans out means he becomes the level of player that his fellow high lottery picks were than this is a good trade."
> 
> Wait, so what did the Magic Trade to Detroit again? 1st round pick-protected and Cato right? The statement here is flawed. He doesn't have to be as good of a player than his fellow lottery picks for this to be a good trade. He only has to be better than Cato, and whoever Detroit gets from the pick.


The pick is top 5 protected, I would suggest looking at the 2007 Draft Pool, then posting.

Thaddeus Young and cap relief (Cato) for Darko?

Shawne Williams and cap relief for Darko?

Brandan Wright?

I mean I know the pool, so...

I gave my definition of pans out, considering that Darko has done nothing in his career to this point, it's pretty damn good the Pistons got a large expiring contract and a potential (at best) 6th pick in a loaded 2007 draft.

Makes me wonder why New Orleans was about to ship out J.R. Smith (they should) for Brent Barry.


----------



## md6655321 (Sep 19, 2004)

arenas809 said:


> If it doesn't matter to some people to compare these guys, well then that's on them, they can choose to ignore facts, I will not.


What is absolutely true is that the performance of Melo, Bosh, and Wade has no effect on the quality of Darko as a player. That is not ignoring facts, that is simply reality. If you are arguing whether Darko was worth the number 2 pick, then the other players are important. When arguing if Darko will be serviceable, or a star, other players are meningless.



> If you and I start the same time at a job, and after three years we're candidates for a promotion, they're going to look at what I've done since I started, and what you've done since you started, to say that's irrelevant is just a way to live in denial. If you don't like the Darko was drafted ahead of "blah blah" argument, well that's too damn bad, and frankly not my problem, as your own faulty, homeristic, glass half full views will never change the validity of that argument.


As I pointed out, other players performances have relevance on Darko's abilities. Olajuwon is not worse because Jordan is better. Even Kwame Brown isnt worse because Pau Gasol is good. Many of us are areguing Darko's skills, not his draft position.



> At the end of the day, a bunch of Magic fans...are pumped about limited production in limited minutes in *meaningless* games.


So regular season NBA games are meaningless? Every Chris Bosh game has been meaningless too? The fact that a team isnt in playoff hunt rarely changes how hard each team plays. Especially considering the teams Orlando have been playing are playoff teams. They are certainly trying. your argument is 100% fallacious and invented for the sole purpose of degrading what Darko has done. it has nothing to do with actual logic.



> All I'm saying is, I will be excited for the kid when he actually does something, and at this point Mario Kasun's career numbers are better in less minutes.


So what exactly is 'doing' something? Should fans of a player not be excited after a draft? Should Cavs fans not have been excited by Lebron until his rookie season started? Why is it wrong to be excited by a kids potential? Especially when MOST people who have seen him play significant minutes all agree on his skill? 



> He definitely has skills, that's not the debate, but potential without results mean nothing. Yes he was behind the Wallace guys in Detroit, but it's my opinion that if he were good enough to play, there would have been minutes for him, now he's playing, but he's also on one of the worst teams in the league, that doesn't say much.


Where were the minutes? 40 for both Wallaces, and former all star Antonio Mc Dyess scrapes for 15 mpg. And a 18-20 year old is supposed to simply get minutes? How?

And being on a bad team means that him playing is meaningless now? Again, is that true for Chris Bosh too? Darko would have played on virtually any team in the league besides the pistons and there stacked and injury free front court.



> Would there be a thread if he were traded to another playoff team?
> 
> I don't think so, he'd still be getting garbage minutes if any at all.


And based on what do you say this? Absolutely nothing. You think he wouldnt get minutes on the Suns where a 6'8'' former pg is playing center? Or the Lakers? Or even the Mavs? 




> It doesn't make sense to be thrilled with a "serviceable" big man that was drafted #2 in a loaded draft.


Here, I agree completely. But again, virtually every person who has seen alot of Darko thinks he will be MUCH better than serviceable. Virtually every piston, including Joe D, said Darko will be very good. And this was AFTER the trade.


What this comes down to is two fundamental issues:

1. You clearly have not seen Darko play much. Additionally, you are a Darko hater that clouds your judgement. To be fair, I am a Darko lover, but that is because I have seen him play.

2. You think it is wrong for anyone to be excited by potential, or to think that 20 year old kids getting their first playing time of their careers can improve.

3. I would argue that you are certainly guilty of number 2 though. Are you telling me you think people are crazy to think Marvin Williams wll be good? Or to think Deron Williams will be good? Or to think Greg Oden will be good?


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't like what I saw the last two games. He was not as aggressive or as focus as early on...seemed like he was a little out of it. Is he worried about making mistakes and get pulled, cause he needs to make lots to improve. He went from getting too many fouls to no fouls in 20 minutes. I coach three basketball teams and I tell my players if they don't have at least two fouls in a game they are not playing hard enough.


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

What makes Darko the most loveable piece of sh*t in the NBA?


----------



## md6655321 (Sep 19, 2004)

BBALLSCIENCES said:


> What makes Darko the most loveable piece of sh*t in the NBA?


I think I speak for everyone when I say thnk you for your valuable contribution to this thread.


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

md6655321 said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say thnk you for your valuable contribution to this thread.


I do what I can, besides somebody's gotta ask the tough questions around here. Think of my deeds as a public service. Your kind words have reaffirmed my belief in what I do. Thank you.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

BBALLSCIENCES said:


> What makes Darko the most loveable piece of sh*t in the NBA?


Many of us feel that Darko has been unfairly criticized and treated poorly for a number 2 draft pick. Look what Larry Brown did to Lebron James/Melo(not playing) during the international games. If Lebron James was draft by the Pistons instead of Darko, maybe we just now would be seeing Lebron get some major minutes. But instead Lebron fell into an organization that decided to make him the focul point of the team...this would not happened with the Pistons, not with a Larry Brown team.

We are all just trying to enjoy Darko's real rookie year since he left a nightmarish situation. Darko is only 20 years old with huge upside...there is no physical limits to what he can become...It is mostly mental and confidenced at this point...and I think that can be fixed in a right organization and with more playing time.

Maybe he still has a chance for the most improved player in the league.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

BBALLSCIENCES said:


> What makes Darko the most loveable piece of sh*t in the NBA?


Many of us feel that Darko has been unfairly criticized and treated poorly for a number 2 draft pick. Look what Larry Brown did to Lebron James/Melo(not playing) during the international games. If Lebron James was draft by the Pistons instead of Darko, maybe we just now would be seeing Lebron get some major minutes. But instead Lebron fell into an organization that decided to make him the focul point of the team...this would not happened with the Pistons, not with a Larry Brown team.

We are all just trying to enjoy Darko's real rookie year since he left a nightmarish situation. Darko is only 20 years old with huge upside...there is no physical limits to what he can become...It is mostly mental and confidenced at this point...and I think that can be fixed in a right organization and with more playing time.

All the reviews coming from annoucers and the Magic organization are very positive right now. One of the annoucers last night said how the Magic organization was surprised at his overall skill level. Howard seems to like playing with him, as Darko looks for him more then the Magic PG.

Maybe he still has a chance for the most improved player in the league.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

BBALLSCIENCES said:


> What makes Darko the most loveable piece of sh*t in the NBA?


In case you haven't realized, people don't like Darko. How can you be loveable when everybody, everywhere is bashing you for getting picked so high...He's much better than you guys give him credit for and now that he's getting a chance to play meaningful minutes, people are starting to see why he got so much hype to begin with.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

you darko haters act like is darko fault he got picked number 2... blame detroit for picking him so high


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

BBALLSCIENCES said:


> What makes Darko the most loveable piece of sh*t in the NBA?


Thats what I'm tryin' to figure out..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

CbobbyB said:


> Thats what I'm tryin' to figure out..



Not sure why it is so hard to figure out. He's a kid who has been bashed for being the #2 pick, which he cannot control and has been incessently called a complete bust and waste of a roster spot by people who have never seen him play more than 3 mins of garbage time. Yet scouts all raved about him before the draft and Darko's teammates and coach have even said great things about him _after_ he was traded. 

Now he is getting an opportunity and playing well ... he's an underdog story right now.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

It's so weird, but hey he sure beats Kwame


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I wanna admit something about my earlier comments regarding Darko. Due to being extremily busy I haven't been watching too many NBA games lately, let alone any Magic games. So I have yet to see Darko play with Orlando. If he has shown the potential to be a stud then I haven't seen it because I haven't watched him therefore disregard my ignorant and arrogant comments. I am clearly a Darko hater and it wouldn't be so bad if I had based my opinions on having actually seen the guy play, but I haven't and that's it.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

jworth said:


> I wanna admit something about my earlier comments regarding Darko. Due to being extremily busy I haven't been watching too many NBA games lately, let alone any Magic games. So I have yet to see Darko play with Orlando. If he has shown the potential to be a stud then I haven't seen it because I haven't watched him therefore disregard my ignorant and arrogant comments. I am clearly a Darko hater and it wouldn't be so bad if I had based my opinions on having actually seen the guy play, but I haven't and that's it.


I wish there were more people like you on this site.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Orlando's got quite a future.


Jameer, Stevenson, Dwight and now Darko.

They should pick a #3 position player in the draft.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Melo - 7,782 minutes played
Wade - 7,246 minutes played
Bosh - 7,808 minutes played
Lebron- 9,015 minutes played
*Darko- 696 minutes played*

The man has yet to play 700 minutes and he's labeled a bust?


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

arenas809 said:


> The pick is top 5 protected, I would suggest looking at the 2007 Draft Pool, then posting.
> 
> Thaddeus Young and cap relief (Cato) for Darko?
> 
> ...


You still know that arguement is still flawed right? You're saying that for this to be a good trade, Darko will have to live up to what Lebron, and his fellow draft class has done. And he doesn't have to do that. 

I don't have to look at the draft pool in the draft class of '07 to prove my point. Maybe you should have changed your statement to: "If he becomes the level of the draft pick of '07 or better, this is a good trade." I think you should really look at what you just typed, then post.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Darko > LeBron


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

LuckyAC said:


> Darko > LeBron


:biggrin:


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

I just came back from the CLE @ ORL game and I have to say, in the 7-9 mins that Darko was on the floor in the 2nd quarter, he outplayed and outhustled LeBron.

and I've never ever ever seen a superstar like LeBron choke in the 4th like he did.. I think he only had 4 points (at the very most) and two of them came off technical foul shots.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Duck34234 said:


> I just came back from the CLE @ ORL game and I have to say, in the 7-9 mins that Darko was on the floor in the 2nd quarter, he outplayed and outhustled LeBron.
> 
> and I've never ever ever seen a superstar like LeBron choke in the 4th like he did.. I think he only had 4 points (at the very most) and two of them came off technical foul shots.


Choke? We were up by like 30 points.


----------



## DTrain2151 (Mar 10, 2006)

Duck34234 said:


> I just came back from the CLE @ ORL game and I have to say, in the 7-9 mins that Darko was on the floor in the 2nd quarter, he outplayed and outhustled LeBron.
> 
> and I've never ever ever seen a superstar like LeBron choke in the 4th like he did.. I think he only had 4 points (at the very most) and two of them came off technical foul shots.



Yeah but in Lebrons defense he was sick with the flu...Not saying thats an excuse, but that didnt help him at all...Plus the Magic were up by 16 going into the 4th quarter, so honestly what was Lebron supposed to do??


----------



## knicksftw (Mar 8, 2006)

lol darko is officially better than lebron now ahahhaha :cheers:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Darko had a pretty solid game tonight. We've already seen the lateral quickness and shot-blocking ability that makes him a good defender, but tonight he showed his offensive potential. He started off slow with an aggressive drive that he missed with his offhand followed by a missed jumper. He then hit five straight shots including a couple of long jumpers, a couple of baby hooks (one he got excellent position in the middle, the other was a bit longer on the baseline) and a baseline jumper in the defender's eye.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I wouldn't say Lebron choked. Orlando was in complete control of that game after the 2nd qtr.

Darko's defense is extremely good. In that 2nd qtr he only got credited for 1 block but he caused at least 4 or 5 other misses himself. Once this Orlando team starts winning I think Darko could be a future DPOY candidate.

The rest of the EC better hope Darko doesn't continue to develop because him and Dwight together could be downright dominant in a couple years. Orlando needs to extend him now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

benfica said:


> Hakeem was really like 6'9", maybe 6'9 1/2" tops. He was quick off his feet. And once his vertical game declined so did his game.



uhh what the hell are you smoking...seriously? 

Put the crack pipe down. Hakeem was a solid 7'0''. His actual hight was 6'11.75''

You must have been confused with another player...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

tonights game showed all the haters that Darko will be a decent player in the leauge. Superstar? maybe not. But im curious to see how he will do 2 years from now. He has talent. The kid has yet to play a 1/4 of the time as his other top 5 counterparts did. Let him play people. Then make judgements

To call Darko the biggest draft bust ever is just ignorant. Evybody who is a fan on the NBA should know that Kwame Brown is the biggest bust. 2nd at Olowokandi.

*NEVER judge book by its cover...*


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm gonna say that i think that Darko is gonna be a good player. No, not a superstar, but i wont be surprised if he does become one. All that time in Detroit was such a waste of his career. I will agree with the person that said that his rookie season began when Orlando picked him up. Seeing the way this 7-footer plays the game really impresses me. If he didn't have that stigma of being a #2 overall pick then i believe that everyone would be on the Darko bandwagon. 

And what the hell happened to the queeer-looking langky-a$$ Darko from Detriot??? This more macho-looking version is definitely an upgrade. Darko 2.0 i think.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> To call Darko the biggest draft bust ever is just ignorant. Evybody who is a fan on the NBA should know that Kwame Brown is the biggest bust. 2nd at Olowokandi.
> 
> *NEVER judge book by its cover...*


i disagree, i could tell marvin williams would suck the wang pretty hard. jay bilas forgot "he's got a 7'3 wingspan, athletic, automatic from the free throw line incredible upside ..... and plays on the bench of a college team"

i predict darko will average 12-7 and 2bpg next season. anyone daring to say higher?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

naibsel said:


> i disagree, i could tell marvin williams would suck the wang pretty hard. jay bilas forgot "he's got a 7'3 wingspan, athletic, automatic from the free throw line incredible upside ..... and plays on the bench of a college team"
> 
> i predict darko will average 12-7 and 2bpg next season. anyone daring to say higher?


Never judge a book by its cover.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

naibsel said:


> i disagree, i could tell marvin williams would suck the wang pretty hard. jay bilas forgot "he's got a 7'3 wingspan, athletic, automatic from the free throw line incredible upside ..... and plays on the bench of a college team"
> 
> i predict darko will average 12-7 and 2bpg next season. anyone daring to say higher?


per game:
35 mins, 15 points, 7 rebs, 4 blocks


what now


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

pmac34 said:


> per game:
> 35 mins, 15 points, 7 rebs, 4 blocks
> 
> 
> what now


Theo Ratliff with a face up game?


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

Darko is Olowokandi status. He has a long way to go before he can even be compared to Kwame. Darko has no bball-IQ whatsoever so it'll be hard for him to ever put it together.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

naibsel said:


> i disagree, i could tell marvin williams would suck the wang pretty hard. jay bilas forgot "he's got a 7'3 wingspan, athletic, automatic from the free throw line incredible upside ..... and plays on the bench of a college team"
> 
> i predict darko will average 12-7 and 2bpg next season. anyone daring to say higher?


And now we all can tell your opinion sucks the wang pretty hard. 

A+++ sucking, would do business w/ again


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

BBALLSCIENCES said:


> Darko is Olowokandi status. He has a long way to go before he can even be compared to Kwame. Darko has no bball-IQ whatsoever so it'll be hard for him to ever put it together.


hahaha


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

K-Dub said:


> Melo - 7,782 minutes played
> Wade - 7,246 minutes played
> Bosh - 7,808 minutes played
> Lebron- 9,015 minutes played
> ...


Well if thats the logic...The man is a bust because he has yet to play 700 minutes...

Just throwin that out there...


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

naibsel said:


> i disagree, i could tell marvin williams would suck the wang pretty hard. jay bilas forgot "he's got a 7'3 wingspan, athletic, automatic from the free throw line incredible upside ..... and plays on the bench of a college team"
> 
> i predict darko will average 12-7 and 2bpg next season. anyone daring to say higher?


In March, Marvin Williams: 10.2 points / 7.2 boards / 45% fg% / 79% ft% / 19 years old

He's improved by leaps every game, and has increased his scoring every month.

Feel free to keep throwing out the blind hate though.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

BBALLSCIENCES said:


> Darko is Olowokandi status. He has a long way to go before he can even be compared to Kwame. Darko has no bball-IQ whatsoever so it'll be hard for him to ever put it together.


umm right...Kwame brown has a tone of basketball IQ..I must have forgot..


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Why does Orlando play Battie so much? Darko should be getting at least 30 minutes a game right now. Through 3 quarters tonight, Darko has 4 points, 3 boards, and 5 blocks in 18 minutes.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

5 blocks, 5 rebounds, 3 assists and 3 points in 24 minutes tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

dmilesai said:


> Why does Orlando play Battie so much? Darko should be getting at least 30 minutes a game right now. Through 3 quarters tonight, Darko has 4 points, 3 boards, and 5 blocks in 18 minutes.



Just working Darko in. Darko said himself he still isn't in best playing shape yet.

Also, Battie is a free agent at the end of the year and Orlando wants to re-sign him. IMO Battie will continue to start the rest of the year to keep him happy and Orlando will re-sign him at a reasonable price and Darko will be starting at PF next year. Plus, Darko's good play has actually made Battie start playing better as well ... comments in the papers suggest Battie realizes his starting job for the future is in jeopardy.

He didn't get many offensive opportunities tonight but he made a real solid impact again. He is definitely a world class shotblocker. I would not at all be surprised when/if Darko starts getting 30-35 mpg for a season he will lead the league in blocks.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Darko put on a shotblocking clinic in the first half today. He blocks the ball so clean every time, hardly ever even touches the guy or hits it out of bounds. Keeping the ball in bounds off a block is a very underrated skill, and Darko is very good at it.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I can see exactly why Darko was the #2 pick. He talent, tools, and athleticism is top notch. The only thing he needs is to learn to play with a little more intensity but that comes with experience. He is going to be a lot better than his critics think. He and Howard are going to be a dominate frontline within 3 years...I am talking on the Wallace/Wallace level.

Darko stuffed a Boozer dunk tonight that was just a wonderful display of athleticism, quickness and defensive timing. I advise the critics to catch Orlando on LP before they post their criticism that cannot be based on actual game play.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Not to take anything away from howard or darko, but am I the only one that sees the irony in Darko listed as a C and Howard as PF? Now that they are on the same team, I hope that will change.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

JNice said:


> Darko said himself he still isn't in best playing shape yet.


DAMN YOU DETROIT. You don't pick a guy 2nd in the draft, then not even use him... :curse:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

In the past Darko wasn't ready to play big minutes in Detroit over some of the big men that they have. This year, however, I could see him definitely getting minutes for the Pistons. It's a situation that would have worked out had both sides been a little more patient. Darko could have eventually stepped in and filled some big shoes somewhere along the line. I guess he knew he was too talented to be wasted and wait it out that long.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Darko and Dwight combining for 10 blocks vs. the Celts last night.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

matt! said:


> In March, Marvin Williams: 10.2 points / 7.2 boards / 45% fg% / 79% ft% / 19 years old
> 
> He's improved by leaps every game, and has increased his scoring every month.
> 
> Feel free to keep throwing out the blind hate though.


Thank you, the Marvin Williams is a bust talk can stop.

He's proven he's more of a player in this league than Darko has so far.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> Thank you, the Marvin Williams is a bust talk can stop.
> 
> *He's proven he's more of a player in this league than Darko has so far*.



Wow, what a compelling statement seeing as Darko has played about 7 real NBA games now.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

matt! said:


> In March, Marvin Williams: 10.2 points / 7.2 boards / 45% fg% / 79% ft% / 19 years old
> 
> He's improved by leaps every game, and has increased his scoring every month.
> 
> Feel free to keep throwing out the blind hate though.


will do.

im impressed u actually included his 0-6 performance coz that reduced his stats, but he still hasn't played too well since u posted this. besides a 17-6 and 14-10 game, for the month he's averaging 6.5-6 on 37% shooting in 6 games. he's still 19 tho


----------

